# Whats dis 4?



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Guessing a 250 volt 8 amp fuse holder for k&t.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Motion sensor.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

First impression was doorbell transformer.

Of course, it is right at floor level, maybe the transformer for the servants bell.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

More clues


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Hint: Its good for 250 Volt 3A.


----------



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

A foot switch


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> Hint: Its good for 250 Volt 3A.


Nope


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

Photo eye or pilot light?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Nope. Its built into window from early 1900's house original


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Nope. Its built into window from early 1900's house original


Heater?


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

maybe the hole at the top..... cigarette lighter?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Does it turn on the light when the window is opened? Shot in the dark...


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> Does it turn on the light when the window is opened? Shot in the dark...


Your the closest so far


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Cletis said:


> Your the closest so far


Is it an old milk or mail delivery door or something


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Dumbwaiter switch?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Nope. Those second set of pics come out of it


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Pull chain switch missing the chain, and your pic is upside down?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*bore*

This is sort of anti-climaxic but it was just a switch (actively used still). Pic was rightside up. That is lower right corner of window.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Cletis said:


> This is sort of anti-climaxic but it was just a switch (actively used still). Pic was rightside up. That is lower right corner of window.


Lol! That wasnt very exciting .


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*...*



cdnelectrician said:


> Lol! That wasnt very exciting .


Sorry for the letdown


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

How on earth does it work, what does it switch, how do you switch it?

-John


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*light*

it goes to that porch light. The porch light is fed with knob and tube from bedroom above. Goes through that ugly wiremold to light then backfed to switch and lower part of window case. Their is switch on the underneath side. 

Obviosly, that's one thing he want's me to fix and get him a new switch from new circuit. He said it kind of weirds him out and it's in odd location as well.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

"*Whats dis 4*"?

:jester:

Ya' wonder why people give you grief?


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

I like it.
I want it.

NICE.

Frank


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

nice to see the rest of that old work was up to code....:whistling2:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Cletis said:


> More clues


 
Nice wiremold job.......keep up the hack work. :thumbup::jester:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*3*

I'm pretty sure i'm getting the job. He has multiple things to do and that's just one of them. When I remove all that hopefully I can snag that switch and take it home. 

Any guess's when that wiremold light project was done??? House was built actually in 1893. My wild guess would be 1920'ish ???


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

John said:


> Nice wiremold job.......keep up the hack work. :thumbup::jester:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Any guess's when that wiremold light project was done??? House was built actually in 1893. My wild guess would be 1920'ish ???


 
It's not wiremold.........It's copper pipe.:blink:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*cu*



John said:


> It's not wiremold.........It's copper pipe.:blink:


good observation if thats correct. I didn't really even pay attention. It sort of looked like wiremold but maybe your right. Hopefully, I'll get the job and i'll find out what it was. Didn't look round though?


----------

